# Oase Fountain Technology



## xXNer0Xx (20. Feb. 2015)

Guten Abend,

Ein sehr schönes Video! Top gemacht, schöne Effekte 

[Keine Werbung]






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGf8-nusNzA_


----------



## stefanlacher (21. Feb. 2015)

Hallo,

hier habt ihr mal einen kleinen Film über meinen Teich:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip-V99nMm1E_


LG
Stefan


----------



## koile (21. Feb. 2015)

Hallo und guten Morgen, 
einen sehr schönen Teich hast Du dir da geschaffen. ............... Und  jetzt kommt das aber !
Die Goldis sind ein wenig zuviel 》 ist aber meine Meinung 《 mit noch 2 Koi ohne die 
Goldis würde Dein Teich noch mehr Ruhe ausstrahlen. 

Sonst würde er von mir  ● ● ● ● ○ 5 Punkte bekommen.............. und jetzt kommt wieder dieses aber

es ist Dein  Refugium und Dir muss es gefallen .

In diesem Sinne ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## stefanlacher (21. Feb. 2015)

Hi,

ja, ich weiß 

Ich habe insgesamt 5 Koi's, 5 Shubunkins und unzählige Goldies, ich versuche schon immer zu reduzieren, was gar nicht so einfach ist, weil sich die Goldfische immer sehr schnell vermehren.

Zum Glück ist die Filteranlage für das 2- fache ausgelegt.

Hier mehr Info's: https://stefanlacher.wordpress.com

LG
Stefan


----------



## koile (21. Feb. 2015)

@stefanlacher,

was gar nicht so einfach ist, weil sich die Goldfische immer sehr schnell vermehren.


Das kann ich nicht so stehen lassen, mit  1- 2 __ Sonnenbarsche hättes Du schon eine gute Chance 
die Jungen zu reduzieren. 
Eine weitere Optionen wäre auch das raus fangen.


----------



## stefanlacher (21. Feb. 2015)

Ich habe mir letzten Sommer einen __ Graskarpfen zugelegt, der hilft nicht nur beim größerwerden des Bestandes, der ist auch ein voller __ Algenfresser.

Mal noch eine Andere frage, mit was messt ihr eure Wasserwerte?

LG
Stefan


----------



## koile (21. Feb. 2015)

stefanlacher schrieb:


> Ich habe mir letzten Sommer einen __ Graskarpfen zugelegt, der hilft nicht nur beim größerwerden des Bestandes, der ist auch ein voller __ Algenfresser.
> 
> @stefanlacher,  der Graskarpfen wird das aber nur im anfang so machen, die Erfahrung sagt aber nach
> 1-2 Jahren frißt er auch nur noch das Futter ,das auch die anderen Fische bekommen.
> ...


----------



## muh.gp (21. Feb. 2015)

Bis auf den Besatz eine wirklich sehr schöne Anlage. Glückwunsch!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## stefanlacher (21. Feb. 2015)

Danke für die Komplimente!

Ich werden den Besatz auf alle Fälle noch reduzieren. Ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten. 
Bei mir läuft viel über die obergenannten Blogs, hier stelle ich immer aktuelle Themen ein. 

LG
Stefan


----------

